# Paint strike through?



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

A friend with a black Honda accord was hand polishing with a CG white hex pad and Scholl S30.

He rubbed an area to level a paint blob and it looked great. However, a small white haze patch appeared on the surrounding original paint. It looked like he had wet sanded. There is no paint transfer on the GC pad. Glazing over with S40 on a DA did not remove the smooth white haze patch.

Patch is 1cm L by 3mm W. Patch gets slightly larger when polished over.

Strike through?

Thank you.

Edit: Image of damage under false light / LED torch light.










Side note: The damage is hidden when wet.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Where we looking?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

To the left of light glare possibly ?


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks very much like strike through.

Repaint.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

are you sure this was by hand???
As PaulaJayne said its a strike through and will need to be repainted if this was done by hand...

But it looks more to me like heat damage from a rotary.. I have seen where a rotary kept to long in the same point creates enough heat to "cloud" the top coat. either way it needs proper prepping and repainting


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Thank you all.

Yes, to the left of the light. The damage was done by hand. Saw it with my own eyes. He used too much pressure in my opinion, but the area in question did not feel too warm at all. I assume this patch needs sanding down to the primer. How much would a tiny 1cm patch cost for repair on average?


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Could we not sand it down to the primer, spray pre-made base coat and cover with 2k clear, then polish over it if needed?


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

It will need blending in


----------



## C_chilled (Jul 31, 2014)

Is it not just residue from the compound that has seeped into tiny chips in the paint? Difficult to see from one pic.


----------



## difficultrogue (Apr 18, 2008)

If it disappears when wet then airbrush lacquer over the top then flat off then polish.


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

hard to say looking at the picture .
But did you find black paint on your pad ?
Should be visible there unless you used a black polishing pad .


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Jonnybbad said:


> It will need blending in


Could you recommend a suitable and safe blending solution? And when would it need to be applied? After applying clear coat or after applying the base colour?

Thank you.



difficultrogue said:


> If it disappears when wet then airbrush lacquer over the top then flat off then polish.


That's also a good option to take! I might have to try this first.

Thank you.



obelix1 said:


> hard to say looking at the picture .
> But did you find black paint on your pad ?
> Should be visible there unless you used a black polishing pad .


No paint on the white pad, but the haze gets larger the more you polish. I think the clear coat is extremely thin in this area now. I was able to go into the primer by pressing down on the haze very slightly with my blunt finger nail!


----------



## difficultrogue (Apr 18, 2008)

BradleyW said:


> Could you recommend a suitable and safe blending solution? And when would it need to be applied? After applying clear coat or after applying the base colour?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


Please leave this alone now! Stop polishing!! you are defo through the clear coat and you are bouncing around on the colour coat, and not down to the primer! You need to get some 2k lacquer over the top! Rapido!


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

difficultrogue said:


> Please leave this alone now! Stop polishing!! you are defo through the clear coat and you are bouncing around on the colour coat, and not down to the primer! You need to get some 2k lacquer over the top! Rapido!


Thank you for the information. I've already advised the owner to not polish that haze. I will advise the owner to try 2k clear.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I see fish eyes, has it been resprayed before?


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

chongo said:


> I see fish eyes, has it been resprayed before?


No idea to be honest. Didn't ask. What are fish eyes? I only see light reflection, damaged white haze (inside the red circle) and 3 to 4 white stone chips. :buffer:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I think it has been resprayed, but Honda paint is known to be very soft ,so what he has done is a lot of damage to the clear coat, if you can take a reading of the thickness of the area of damage and see if it can be sorted, if low reading of below 80-70 resprayed.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

chongo said:


> I think it has been resprayed, but Honda paint is known to be very soft ,so what he has done is a lot of damage to the clear coat, if you can take a reading of the thickness of the area of damage and see if it can be sorted, if low reading of below 80-70 resprayed.


Yes, it is possible that it could be resprayed. I guess we will never know the full history of the car.

As for spraying 2k clear coat, should we cover the whole bonnet up, except the tiny little damaged mark, so we can glaze over it with a few sprays. In that way, only the damaged area will receive the new coating. Also, is the safer 1K sufficient? We aren't in possession of suitable masks and cover suites.


----------



## mcfc1987 (Aug 12, 2008)

BradleyW said:


> Yes, it is possible that it could be resprayed. I guess we will never know the full history of the car.
> 
> As for spraying 2k clear coat, should we cover the whole bonnet up, except the tiny little damaged mark, so we can glaze over it with a few sprays. In that way, only the damaged area will receive the new coating. Also, is the safer 1K sufficient? We aren't in possession of suitable masks and cover suites.


I think you should take it to a pro as at this rate your gonna end up with a massive bill if keep trying to do it yourself


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

mcfc1987 said:


> I think you should take it to a pro as at this rate your gonna end up with a massive bill if keep trying to do it yourself


What he said.

As you're now hitting paint it will have been damaged so it will require a new coat of paint - ideally to be blended only over the damaged area.

Then the whole bonnet will need a coat of 2k lacquer.
If a bonnet is 'patched' with lacquer it will always show.

The problem will be finding a traditional sprayshop that won't want to paint the whole bonnet and maybe blend into the wings.
I think you'd probably be best of trying to seek out a time established static smart repairer that has a proper spray booth - they do exist but are few and far between.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

difficultrogue said:


> Please leave this alone now! Stop polishing!! you are defo through the clear coat and you are bouncing around on the colour coat, and not down to the primer! You need to get some 2k lacquer over the top! Rapido!


This.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

not a job suitable for a newbie diy painter imo 

leave it and live with it or pay a decent bodyshop to repaint the panel properly


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Even if you manage to lacquer over the top the edges will need to be blended, it'll end in tears especially with the exisiting 'iffy' paint in that area. 
Trust me, I've been there.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Leave it. Put some coating top of it and that's it.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Yeah, I think I will tell him to hold off on the 2k idea.



sm81 said:


> Leave it. Put some coating top of it and that's it.


He does have some Acrylic Lacquer. It hid the damage when he tried it, but the Lacquer protruded from the surface and the application is difficult as you can see the brush marks on the surface. It also did not smooth out when polished.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Brad mate no offense but it looks like you've made a big enough pigs ear of this without now trying to paint it. Practice is what you need and a quote from a bodyshop to repair it properly.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

moosh said:


> Brad mate no offense but it looks like you've made a big enough pigs ear of this without now trying to paint it. Practice is what you need and a quote from a bodyshop to repair it properly.


Please go back and read the thread. I did not cause this damage......


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

BradleyW said:


> Please go back and read the thread. I did not cause this damage......


Sorry brad you and your mate have made a pigs ear of it :thumb:


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

moosh said:


> Sorry brad you and your mate have made a pigs ear of it :thumb:


I've not touched the car.....

I fail to see how I'm responsible in any way. I advised him not to polish that paint blob without taping up the surrounding paint. Looks like the surrounding area is now damaged....

If taped, it would not have been damaged. I can't force the owner to do as I say....


----------



## mcfc1987 (Aug 12, 2008)

Just sounds a bit like one of those "I have this friend...." Type of stories, hope you get it sorted either way


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

mcfc1987 said:


> Just sounds a bit like one of those "I have this friend...." Type of stories, hope you get it sorted either way


Think what you will. Just trying to help a friend who damaged his car, because it is the right thing to do.


----------

